# Loosing Baby Teeth



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Eevee, lost her first 2 teeth on Thursday! :laugh: Today I noticed one of them already has a replacement coming in. Is it normal for them to come back in this fast??? (It's been 7+ years since I had a puppy and never paid attention back then) How long should it take before all the shark teeth are out?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, the adult teeth most of the time push the baby teeth out. Sometimes the baby teeth and the adult teeth are both in at the same time and if the baby teeth dont come out the vet has to remove them. 

I am not sure but I think from the time they start coming out it takes a month or two to complete.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah, I knew that it was common for the canines to get stuck, my Chihuahua had a retained one that was pulled when he got neutered. But I wasn't sure otherwise. Hers took 3 days to start showing and it's only 1 of the 2 that'd come out so I wasn't sure. Just wanted to make sure they were coming in right, I worry about her teeth, especially since she's a small breed dog (therefore more prone to problems than larger dogs) and her puppy teeth weren't exactly perfect...

Though I did just check and we now have *5* teeth gone!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra is loosing her teeth as well. 

She has had bloody gums for awhile and we are finally starting to see some teeth pop out now. 

She was 20 weeks old on Friday.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

My about to be six month old has never had such horrid breath, unless he ate some fish, so I decided to look around in his mouth and saw that he was losing teeth as well. Theirnwere lime two loose baby teeth per side. 

Has anyone else encountered "the stinky breath"?


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

yuricamp said:


> My about to be six month old has never had such horrid breath, unless he ate some fish, so I decided to look around in his mouth and saw that he was losing teeth as well. Theirnwere lime two loose baby teeth per side.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered "the stinky breath"?


my pups there now. its terrible. all of a sudden he stinks and i dnt want him licking me. cant stop him tho.hes a puppy love machine


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw all of mine almost right away, as soon as he lost his. They came out in chunks, too - he'd lose 2, 3, 4, even 5 in a day. I helped him to lose a few that were just hanging on by a thread. I don't know if you're supposed to do that or not but he didn't seem to come out any worse for the wear . So it really wasn't very long, just 2-3 weeks before everything was out. Maybe 1 or 2 holdouts, I can't remember for sure.

I saved a few of them; when it is his time to pass I will put them in his memorial.

As for bad breath...mine had that until I took him off kibble. I can't remember if it was any worse while he was teething, though.


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

Rox' breath was not really worse when she was teething.... We saved about 7 teeth, but usually she swallowed them whilst she was eating :-( I must admit (since she is the first pup I ever had) I saved them in a glass box and put them near my pictures of our family ... :blush::blush:


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

That seems to be how it is for her Draugr!  And I can see that even the teeth that came out yesterday all are replaced by little nubs now!

I don't notice any bad breath from her though. But that could be because I have dental rinses that I add to their water each day. (Since Zoey wont let me brush teeth >/) Plus I brush her teeth.

I hope I can find some of Eevees! Especially the canines would be cool to have. Lol! So far everything has either been swallowed or they're somewhere in the house but waaaaaay too tiny to find. (Her front teeth are smaller than a grain of rice!)

Nothing wrong with being proud of your baby growing up!  No different than keeping your kids teeth IMO. (Which I'm sure some people would find weird but....I guess I just find stuff like that to be nifty.)


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

My 4 month old is gaining big boy teeth as well. Some of his baby teeth are still behind his sprouting adult teeth. His large canine on the bottom right is already 3/8 inch high but theres nothing on the left so far.


----------

